# Scale Recommendations Please



## gatrapper (Feb 6, 2017)

Hey Y'all,

I'm in need of a good scale. Can anyone recommend a well made scale that won't break the bank?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 6, 2017)

Scale for what usage?   Weighing meats or weighing spices and cure?

AWS scales are good for spices and cure

Taylor scales have worked well for me for meats.


----------



## smokeymose (Feb 6, 2017)

What are you weighing? As far as a kitchen scale for sausage and such, you can get something for less than $20. I have a Taylor that works for me. Just make sure it can switch from ounces to grams and you can get a tare wt. with a container on it.


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 6, 2017)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> Scale for what usage?   Weighing meats or weighing spices and cure?
> 
> AWS scales are good for spices and cure
> 
> Taylor scales have worked well for me for meats.



Any particular AWS scale, CB? I need to add a good spice scale.


----------



## dward51 (Feb 6, 2017)

I would suggest 2 scales.  On that weighs in 1/100th a gram for measuring spices and cure precisely (for both large and small batches of meat), and a larger capacity scale for the meat.  This is what I have.  Found both on Amazon.  The Ultra-Ship55 will handle 55 pounds of meat (see photo below for resolution for each range) and the smaller scale will handle 500g with 1/100th gram precision. For the 1/100th gram scale I would get a calibration weight when you order it (download the manual to make sure you get the right calibration weight as it varies depending on the software installed in the scale).  Both scales will tare out the container so you are just weighing the meat or spice.













20160321_152103.jpg



__ dward51
__ Mar 21, 2016


















20160801_114846.jpg



__ dward51
__ Aug 1, 2016


----------



## daveomak (Feb 6, 2017)

Below is a 100 grams scale with calibration weight...   Excellent for cure, spices etc...


----------



## myownidaho (Feb 6, 2017)

Two great choices and they happen to be what I was looking at. I hope it helps gatrapper as well. For weighing meat, I have the Oxo scale that goes up to 11#. It's served me well over the years and I don't do anything that requires a larger capacity.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 6, 2017)

DaveOmak said:


> Below is a 100 grams scale with calibration weight...   Excellent for cure, spices etc...
> 
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/American-Weigh-Scales-Stainless-Calibration/dp/B00XWEAGRS/ref=sr_1_1?rps=1&ie=UTF8&qid=1486430610&sr=8-1&keywords=100+grams+scale&refinements=p_85%3A2470955011



This is a must have for weighing spices and cure. Something a larger scale doesn't do well.


----------



## gatrapper (Feb 7, 2017)

Thanks for all the helpful info!


----------



## tropics (Feb 7, 2017)

I have an OXO for meat it only weighs up to 11 pounds and the AWS for spices and cures

Richie


----------

